# Max-out pay



## Anonimous (Mar 8, 2022)

What is the new max-out pay for warehouse associate and warehouse worker?


----------



## ItChecksOut (Mar 8, 2022)

Depends on location


----------



## RWTM (Mar 9, 2022)

Anonimous said:


> What is the new max-out pay for warehouse associate and warehouse worker?


*Max out pay is achieved only after 3 years of continued service. WW will gross more tho. *



*A maxed out WW at my RDC on B2 comes to $23 and change. _That’s is without the shift differential. _With it it comes to like $24 and change. I’m probably wrong tho 😒


----------

